# bike seat restoration



## rubenrod

I need to have my 53 schwinn bike seat restored. does anyone know someone in Orange County California that does this type of work.

thanks

Ruben


----------



## militarymonark

thats an easy seat to redo you can do it. http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm


----------



## rubenrod

Thanks Patrick great website. I think i am going to give it a shot. wish me luck.

Ruben


----------



## partsguy

Now, if that had been a one-peice vinyl seat (like the Mesingers) you would be in some trouble!


----------



## militarymonark

it might take a few seats or tries to get it right but after the second seat I have no problem with them. Once you develop your technique in stretching the leather or vinyl its easy from there


----------



## DonChristie

That looks like a Mesinger, Is it? As was said, do it yourself! I have done a few now, its kinda fun. If you want someone in Torrance who does them well with the original stamp, let me know.


----------



## partsguy

militarymonark said:


> it might take a few seats or tries to get it right but after the second seat I have no problem with them. Once you develop your technique in stretching the leather or vinyl its easy from there




I mean the Mesingers and Troxels that are one peice, heat treated, molded in shape, vinyl.


----------



## militarymonark

never had anything to heat them with but I do now


----------



## rubenrod

does it make a big difference between leather or vinyl. where would i buy leather.

thanks


----------



## rubenrod

it is a persons.


----------



## militarymonark

where do you live? If you live in Tx go to  flea markets there is always a guy selling leather, i bought awesome stuff for dirt cheap, also in hobby lobby they just started selling larger sheets of leather about just enough to do a bike seat but its kinda pricey you can always try like a leather shop and see if they have anything, bring your seat along with you to make sure you have a big enough piece


----------



## rubenrod

I live in Orange County California. I will check  leather shops.
thanks


----------



## copiecat

rubenrod said:


> does it make a big difference between leather or vinyl. where would i buy leather.
> thanks




Leather would easier to progress than vinyl.
You (test on behind) can spray some water for "relax" it,
For find a good one, try about old armchair or sofa, the leather will be better quality.

This link for the method, not the same saddle but really good technic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcMG2b1kMIw&feature=player_embedded


----------

